# rear speakers



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

does anyone know the size of the B14 speakers in the rear deck? im not sure how to measure it.


----------



## duanewho (Jul 4, 2003)

The rear's are 6 3/4", same as the front. Some 6 1/2" speakers will work because they either have extended mount ears or an extra mount ring. A number of companies make 6 3/4". I think the maximum top-mount depth needs to be less than 2 3/4", you need to take that into account otherwise the bottom of the speaker will hit the trunk torsion springs, which is generally not good for the speakers .

Duane


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

www.crutchfield.com also has all speaker sizes for various cars.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

I've read some where that you can fit an 8" speaker in the rear speaker holes of the B14. There was a trick to how to mount it so that it won't touch the trunk torsion springs and so the rear deck stay flushed like it did before.

Does any one know where I can find information on that setup? I can't find it anymore.


----------

